# Rhom?



## andymellon4 (Mar 17, 2009)

Is this a rhom?


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

How big is he? Your piranha looks like a sanchezi more than a rhombeus. Then again it could be a deformed red belly but Im betting sanchezi, hope I helped. Heres a pic of a young snachezi for ID reference. The first pic is a sanchezi and the second one is a rhombeus. I'am 100 percent its a sanchezi


----------



## andymellon4 (Mar 17, 2009)

yeah i was thinking it kind of looks like a sanchezi also but i bought it as a rhom either way i dont mind i was just looking for some opinions


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

From that pic I think it looks more sanchezi then rhom.


----------



## andymellon4 (Mar 17, 2009)

yeah i wanted a rhom but i wasnt going to be mad if it was a sanchezi...


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

doesnt look like a rhom...


----------



## andymellon4 (Mar 17, 2009)

and he is about 4.5 inches


----------



## andymellon4 (Mar 17, 2009)

do you guys think i should say something to my lfs or just let it go?


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

andymellon4 said:


> do you guys think i should say something to my lfs or just let it go?


I say sure because it could go both ways, If they don't care you can inform them that they are misadvertising and complain for compinsation. Or they might take your info as a heads up so they can fix the tags. The only thing that might go wrong for you is if the rhoms they sell are the same price as their sanchezi piranhas then it wont matter if you told them they will just fix the lable. They can also say you should have known what you were buying as their back up. Your choice man


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

Andy, did you buy that at Elmer's Aquarium in Monroeville?
If so, they were definitely Sanchezi, and way over priced.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Serrasalmus Sanchezi. Do not under estimate them...


----------



## andymellon4 (Mar 17, 2009)

0S1R1S said:


> Andy, did you buy that at Elmer's Aquarium in Monroeville?
> If so, they were definitely Sanchezi, and way over priced.


No I actually got it at aqua world in emsworth out at sewickly...it was 100 and the only reason I haven't said anything is because it was my fault for not looking into it more


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

andymellon4 said:


> do you guys think i should say something to my lfs or just let it go?


 You can mention that one was a sanchezi but you cant say all of them are sanchezi's as there may be rhoms or comps mixed in. Ive seen comps mixed with rhoms all labbeled as rhoms so it somemay and some may not be rhoms


----------



## andymellon4 (Mar 17, 2009)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> do you guys think i should say something to my lfs or just let it go?


 You can mention that one was a sanchezi but you cant say all of them are sanchezi's as there may be rhoms or comps mixed in. Ive seen comps mixed with rhoms all labbeled as rhoms so it somemay and some may not be rhoms
[/quote]
There lies the problem that was the only"rhom"







that they had that's why I had trouble telling what it was...


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

Just tell them you have done research since purchasing, and have come to believe that you over paid for a mislabeled and misidentified piranha on their part. At Elmer's, they have two Sanchezi listed as 'Black Piranha', which is technically right, but on the little tag, it quotes sizes up to 12"+. That is misleading people to think that they are Rhom's. I'm pretty sure they are $120 or more too. And they have had them for over 6 months cramped in a small tank. Kinda sad.


----------

